# Experiance with "The supplement store"



## Tricks (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you chaps ever used this company?

My order is now 2 weeks old and only took delivery of one Item :cursing:

The only way to contact them is by email, they never reply.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If they have no phone number or address on their website, they are breaking e-commerce regulations. Report them to Trading Standards if they're that bad.


----------



## Tricks (Jun 30, 2007)

Will do DMCC.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

IIRC a few have had issues with them on the site here


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

I have used them many times with no problems, may be because my order is usually over £75 i get free next day delivery but i really like that site. I found this on the contact section [email protected]


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Also the address lol.

Unit 4, Knights Park, Knights Way, Battlefield Enterprise Park, Shrewsbury SY1 3AB

There used to be a phone number but it isn't on anymore.


----------



## Tricks (Jun 30, 2007)

I have tried every way of contacting them, bar the address shown, you have to ask the question, why no phone No?

The order I placed was £90, so not cheap.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Tricks said:


> I have tried every way of contacting them, bar the address shown, you have to ask the question, why no phone No?
> 
> The order I placed was £90, so not cheap.


Many companies will not include a phone number on their site because it raises costs - i.e. a member of staff will have to answer it, taking them away from other duties, thus making them less productive and forcing the boss to hire more staff to do the same amount of work they were doing before. Small 5 min calls add up, and it doesn't take long before they have to hire a full time receptionist - who doesn't create many sales, but does get paid.

Personally I think you need a phone number on most sites - it helps customers feel like they can contact you if they need to, or just for general advice and stuff. It's cool but it is expensive, and that's why even people like eBay don't have one.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry, edit my post above - you do not need a phone number (e.g. Dabs.com) but you do have to have an address.


----------



## Tricks (Jun 30, 2007)

Ha Ha, used my initiative, pasted the address into google and found them and telephone No.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Unit 4, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1laceName w:st="on">Knights</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Park</st1laceType>, <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Knights Way</st1:address></st1:Street>, <st1laceName w:st="on">Battlefield</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Enterprise</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Park</st1laceType>, <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Shrewsbury</st1lace></st1:City> SY1 3AB<o></o>

*01743 466753<o></o>*

*Called power fitness.<o></o>*

*They sell sports equipment*

*Spoke to a guy straight away, he says he will sent my order Wednesday.*<o></o>


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Good thinking you solved your own problem!


----------



## qualia (Jun 12, 2008)

They sent me the wrong item (worth less than the order they charged me for) and aren't responding to email either.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Solution - Use board sponsors.

All the guys on here will send you your kit straight away and if there's a problem they will contact you direct.

Also you get special discounts for being a member here.

I view every order personally and if there's an issue I can deal with it personally but Im only a small supplier. Larger guys like BSF CHUKS etc are committed to excellent customer service as well.

BBing Warehouse will no doubt post in a sec so I'll leave his self promotion to him


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Me and my bro ordered some supps from tsst.co.uk sunday didnt pay next day delivery and came today i have always been happy with them. I can't complain as i have had no issues but if i did i probably wouldn't be pleased as im not known for being patient lol. Thats really not on that to top it they sent the wrong item ...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think they are a set of cocks, they still have Gasp clothing advertised even though they don't have any in stock and they have the cheek to show it on the site as being heavily discounted!

Any company luring people to their site with stuff they don't have in stock are not to be trusted.


----------

